# Hormonal contraception to help with / get rid of periods?



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

HiI have IBS-D, characterized by abdominal pain and gas every morning and diarrhea whenever I go for more than 3/4 days without taking loperamide (generic immodium). I am never, ever constipated - even after taking loperamide I still go at least twice a day, but with the lo it is solid and less painful.During most of my cycle, I manage ok by sticking to a low-fat, high soluble fiber diet with no alcohol or caffeine and taking 2 mg loperamide every 3 days (or more if I need it). However, when I have my period, there is nothing I can do to stop the D. I run to the bathroom continuously for about an hour after waking to pass a lot of semi-solid D (sorry for TMI). Immodium works for a very brief period if I take loads of it and don't eat, but my entire abdomen is extremely painful.I'm considering asking my doctor to put me on some kind of hormonal contraception that will stop my periods (I've heard that the shot or Mirena will do this?). I've never been on HBC before, having always relied on condoms. I'm 25 and had been considering sterilisation as I'm sure I don't want kids, but now I'm thinking that if HBC can kill two birds with one stone by stopping or improving my periods it might be a better option for me. I'm in the UK so cost shouldn't be a factor in my decision.A few questions...*If you are on HBC, what kind are you on? Has it stopped your periods completely? Has it helped your IBS symptoms?*Question about the pill...I've heard from a lot of people that the pill helps with period symptoms, but I'd have a few concerns about it. Firstly, my cycle is naturally closer to 6 weeks than 4, and I'd like to keep it that way. *Would the pill force me into a 28-day cycle? *Secondly, my periods are actually quite light, in terms of the amount of blood I lose, so would I benefit much from taking it?Thanks for any advice! I'm at my wits' end. I literally can't do anything when I have my period due to IBS symptoms, and as my cycle isn't completely regular making plans in advance is a nightmare.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Normally the pills would put you on a 28 day cycle. However you can also do them in a way you have 4 periods a year.Since you haven't had kids and are still pretty young they will probably want to put you on something reversable, and most sterilization doesn't not stop your periods as they don't remove the ovaries and all that, just cut the tubes.Most of the stop/delay your period methods may have some breakthrough bleeding/spotting but you won't get the full on period.


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks. The actual bleeding doesn't bother me, just the accompanying pain and the fact that anything I eat goes straight through me.You mean I could take three packs of pills back to back, then stop for a period? That might be ok. I could live with these symptoms if I only got them 4 times a year.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yes, there are some that come packaged that way, but you can do it with any birth control pill.


----------

